# Help with new rifle



## swiler (Oct 30, 2006)

All,

After much debate and consultation I finally bought a Tikka T3 300 win mag. Just picked it up. Looks nice but I'm having trouble getting the bolt in. This is my first rifle so I might be missing something ... is there something special I must do to get the bolt closed in the receiver? I have no problem inserting the bolt, but I cannot close it. It goes in so far then stops and I can't do anything with it.

Anyone with suggestions. This is brand new and never been inserted before.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm not familiar with the tikka action but most bolt actions will get in this situation if the cocking piece at the rear of the bolt gets turned while the bolt is out of the rifle. If this is the problem you will see the fireing pin protruding from the bolt face. If thats not it, check that the saftey is in the proper position, some bolts have a three position saftey that has one position that keeps the bolt handle from rotateing. The last thing I can think of is that the cocking piece/fireing pin assembly isn't screwed all the way into the bolt body. Hopefully a Tikka shooter can give you some more ideas that might be more helpfull. Try PMing Invector, I think he has a tikka in 25-06. Good luck.


----------



## swiler (Oct 30, 2006)

The firing pin is protruding from the bolt face. So do I try to turn the rear of the bolt. It doesn't seem to want to move .... and I don't want to put too much strain on it.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Your bolt is "uncocked". This can happen easily, is easily fixed, and won't hurt a thing. This is a very minor problem, don't sweat it. If possible, take it back to where you bought it and the sales guy should be able to fix it quickly (it's litterally a 10second fix).


----------



## swiler (Oct 30, 2006)

Fixed and you guys were right. It took ten seconds and some strength. I was just afraid to use too much strain.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

I had a heck of a time the first time that happenad to my mauser. Not that the bolt gave me too much trouble but I had to explain how I buggered up the edge of the kitchen table trying to get that fireing pin pulled back. :lol:


----------



## cbsaint (Nov 30, 2006)

Can someone explain this fix in greater detail? I just bought a used Remington 700 LH in 30-06 and am having the exact same problem after removing the bolt for the first cleaning. Thanks.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

I don't own a 700 so I'm not very familiar with the bolt configuration of these rifles, but the same procedure works on all of my bolt guns so it might work for you.

1. If you look be under the rear part of the bolt /cocking piece assembly you should see the upper sear sticking out. That part usually rides down a grove at the very bottom of the reciever and it is the part that engages with the lower sear and holds the fireing pin back until the trigger is pulled.

2. Find a table with a sturdy edge and hook the edge of the sear on it. The inside edge of a pick-up tailgate works well

3. Now you need to firmly hold the cocking piece in one hand and with the other hand grasp the bolt body and push down. You should feel the spring compress and see the striker comeing up through the cocking piece shroud.

4. Once you feel it stop or you can tell that you've gone far enough, hold the shroud tightly so it can't move and give the bolt body a counter clockwise turn until it stops.

Hope that helps you. Good luck!


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

They are a bigger pain with a 700 because the spring has a ton of tension on it. They still fix just as Clampdaddy explained it. When in a foul mood I'll do the fix with a vice-grip and a cloth to cover the jaws.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

swiler said:


> All,
> 
> After much debate and consultation I finally bought a Tikka T3 300 win mag. Just picked it up. Looks nice but I'm having trouble getting the bolt in. This is my first rifle so I might be missing something ... is there something special I must do to get the bolt closed in the receiver? I have no problem inserting the bolt, but I cannot close it. It goes in so far then stops and I can't do anything with it.
> 
> Anyone with suggestions. This is brand new and never been inserted before.


Trade it quick for a Remington :wink:


----------

